# Bearing Bit Problem



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Tonight, I went out to the shop to round over the edges of the two braces I made for a folding workbench I'm building. I'm new to routing and had purchased a 68 bit set at a show so I'd have a good assortment of bits to learn on. Most of the bits are still unused. I installed one of the roundover bits for the first time and tried it out on a test piece. At first it worked very well, but after resetting the cut depth, it started cutting far too deeply. I tried resetting the cut depth , but no combination was working. Finally, I took a close look at it and realized that the screw holding the bearing on had come loose and the bearing had slipped off. Changing to a slightly larger bit solved the immediate problem, but I'm wondering if maybe a drop of Locktite on those retaining screws or a small serrated washer under the screw head would be a good idea? What do you do? 

I feel lucky the flying screw didn't tag me and don't want any recurrance of this problem.

rstermer


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

rstermer said:


> T What do you do?


Make sure the screw is torqued correctly and it's not going to go anywhere. As long as the parts aren't moving relative to each other that's enough to hold things together even when you lubricate bolt/screw threads with oil or anti-seize.

Check the tightness once you've installed the bit and still have the spindle lock engaged or a wrench on it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have a bearing just like that. I WOULD TRY A TOUCH OF Lock tite. Nothing short of that has been able to hold mine. And i believe it is a Bosch.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The answer to the problem is all new bits need to have the bearing screws checked, most are shipped loose. While Loctite and even a drop of nail polish will work to secure the screws the best solution is to use a product called Vibra-tite. Apply to the threads and let sit over night. Here is the great part: You do not need a solvent to remove the screw. You can replace and adjust the screw and after 24 hours it will re lock. This is the only product that has this feature. Vibra-tite is sold world wide by ND industries. As a side note of interest the ND stands for Nylok-Detroit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have to say that in all the many years that I've been routing, I've never had that happen, try tightening the screws on all your cutters as has been suggested, whilst Locktite would certainly fix the problem for ever, there are times when for various reasons the bearing needs to be changed.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I have to say that in all the many years that I've been routing, I've never had that happen, try tightening the screws on all your cutters as has been suggested, whilst Locktite would certainly fix the problem for ever, there are times when for various reasons the bearing needs to be changed.


Thanks, Harry- Locktite comes in various strengths. The red locktite is permanent and, once applied, the screw probably can't be removed. Blue locktite (medium strength), supposedly allows one to remove the screw, although I have my doubts insofar as very small diameter screws are concerned. We shall see. I was happy to hear that this problem has never happened to you, makes me feel like less of a dummie as to my woodworking. It seems I create a lot of scrap, no matter how careful I am, but then I do have a lot of fun doing it, and as time goes by can see a good amount of improvement, so am hopeful at some point I will achieve a minimum level of competance.

Drew & Mike- Thanks for your input. I will certainly check all the screws to make sure they are tight and will look into Vibra-tite.

Dutchman- Thanks. What color locktite did you use?

Thanks to all, 
RAS


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rstermer

Locktite is great stuff but you don't need and go out buy some,just open the drawer on the tool box.most have some BLUE STUFF gasket stuff in the tool box,put a dot in the hole and it will hold the screws in place..

The error comes from the tap hole,most are taped out in a 2A fit and the set screws are made in a 3A fit ( pitch) the blue stuff will fill the gap in the threads and let it hold like it should..plus you can remove it or adjust it at anytime..

That's what Locktite does but makes it hard as a rock in time..


=========



rstermer said:


> Thanks, Harry- Locktite comes in various strengths. The red locktite is permanent and, once applied, the screw probably can't be removed. Blue locktite (medium strength), supposedly allows one to remove the screw, although I have my doubts insofar as very small diameter screws are concerned. We shall see. I was happy to hear that this problem has never happened to you, makes me feel like less of a dummie as to my woodworking. It seems I create a lot of scrap, no matter how careful I am, but then I do have a lot of fun doing it, and as time goes by can see a good amount of improvement, so am hopeful at some point I will achieve a minimum level of competance.
> 
> Drew & Mike- Thanks for your input. I will certainly check all the screws to make sure they are tight and will look into Vibra-tite.
> 
> ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I had some of the blue. I haven't used the bit in a while, It might be time to rethink my fix


----------

